# Mica / poco



## Gamen

Bona nit a tots.
Quina és la diferència en català entre "mica" i "poc"? Són totalment intercanviables en tots els contextos d'ús? 

Exemple:
Tengo poco dinero para ahorrar.

Tinc *pocs* diners per estalviar.
Tinc *mica* diners per estalviar.


L'única diferència que noto és que "poc" concorda en nombre amb el substantiu al qual es refereix, mentre que "mica" és invariable. ¿És això correcte? 

Els seus comentaris són benvinguts. 
Moltes gràcies.


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Bona nit a tots.
> Quina és la diferència en català entre "mica" i "poc"? Són totalment intercanviables en tots els contextos d'ús?
> 
> Exemple:
> Tengo poco dinero para ahorrar.
> 
> Tinc *pocs* diners per estalviar.
> Tinc *mica* diners per estalviar.  _(Tinc una mica de diners per estalviar  Encara que gramaticalment siga correcta. No s'utilitza així. Aquestes altres formes resultarien més "idiomàtiques" Em sobren *una *mica _de_ diners per estalviar/ En tinc *una* mica *de *diners per a estalviar_)
> 
> 
> L'única diferència que noto és que "poc" concorda en nombre amb el substantiu al qual es refereix, mentre que "mica" és invariable. ¿És això correcte?
> 
> Els seus comentaris són benvinguts.
> Moltes gràcies.




Hola i bon dia:

Aquests mots són quasi sinònims però no del tot. El camp de mica és una mica més reduït, té un comportament partitiu més net que no pas poc.


----------



## ChrisQH93

Gamen, t'estàs complicant molt la vida amb aquestes coses. Però és normal fer això, jo encara segueixo demanant a la meva professora la diferència entre algunes paraules que només amb un cop d'ull semblen la mateixa cosa, no pateixis, potser una mica, una miqueta, un poc, un poquet tinguin alguna diferència, i encara que sigui així, aquí, a Barcelona, es fa servir els dos sense cap mena de distinció. No molta gent, excepte si et trobés a un expert, no sabria pas dir quina és la diferència. Utilitza el que vulguis, tothom t'entendrà,i tothom t'entendrà per que estàs parlant correctament 

*PD:* Fes-ne una ullada http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2418078&langid=24


----------



## ernest_

L'equivalència en castellà és:

una mica = un poco
poc = poco

La diferència és que "poc" és adjectiu, i per tant ha de concordar amb el nom (pocs diners, poca feina...), mentre que "una mica" és una locució adverbial, modifica un verb o un adjectiu i no un nom, i és invariable (plou una mica, tinc una mica de febre...).


----------



## ernest_

ChrisQH93 said:


> *PD:* Fes-ne-hi una ullada http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2418078&langid=24


T'he fet una petita correcció.


----------



## ChrisQH93

ernest_ said:


> T'he fet una petita correcció.



Gràcies, però per què es ne i no pas hi?, quan busco "fes-ne una ullada" em surten resultats i no de pàgines corrents


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies a tots. Sí, reconec Chris que sóc molt detallista o primmirat i m'interessa distingir els diferents matisos de significat. 
Ara em va quedar molt clar. "Mica" funciona com un partitiu i és sempre invariable, mentre que "poc" varia en nombre d'acord amb el substantiu que modifica. A més, "mica" s'utilitza moltes vegades com una locució que s'ha tornat fixa: "Una mica *de* gràcia", per exemple.

No obstant haver entès tot em va sorgir un petit dubte: Podria dir, *un** poc d'aigua* (= una mica d'aigua)?


----------



## ACQM

Gamen said:


> Moltes gràcies a tots. Sí, reconec Chris que sóc molt detallista o primmirat i m'interessa distingir els diferents matisos de significat.
> Ara em va quedar molt clar. "Mica" funciona com un partitiu i és sempre invariable, mentre que "poc" varia en nombre d'acord amb el substantiu que modifica. A més, "mica" s'utilitza moltes vegades com una locució que s'ha tornat fixa: "Una mica *de* gràcia", per exemple.
> 
> No obstant haver entès tot em va sorgir un petit dubte: Podria dir, *un** poc d'aigua* (= una mica d'aigua)?



"Un poc de..." s'usa en certes zones de parla catalana, però no a totes. Aquí no.


----------



## ernest_

Hola,



ChrisQH93 said:


> Gràcies, però per què es ne i no pas hi?, quan busco "fes-ne una ullada" em surten resultats i no de pàgines corrents



La frase original, sense substitució pronominal, seria 

_Fes una ullada a aquest fil._

La part que vols substituir amb un pronom és _a aquest fil_. Doncs, hi ha una raó molt fàcil que explica per què el pronom _en_ no pot substituir _a aquest fil_: el pronom _en_ només pot substituir complements que comencen amb la preposició _de_:en

[ i les formes n', ne, 'n ] pron 1 1 Pronom personal adverbial que substitueix una determinació circumstancial de lloc introduïda amb la preposició de. Ells anaven cap al riu i jo en tornava. Anem-nos-en.​ 
Exemple:

_Tornava del riu. __→ En tornava.
_
El pronom _en_ substiteix _del riu_. Però _a aquest fil_ no comença amb _de_, per tant no pots utilitzar el pronom _en_. En aquest cas, el pronom correcte és _hi_, que substitueix qualsevol complement que comença amb una preposició diferent de _de_.

Per cert, a Google,

fes-ne una ullada_ →_    1.150 resultats
fes-hi una ullada    _→_41.900 resultats

tot i que no és 100% segur, en aquest cas la majoria té raó


----------



## Elxenc

Gamen said:


> Moltes gràcies a tots. Sí, reconec Chris que sóc molt detallista o primmirat i m'interessa distingir els diferents matisos de significat.
> Ara em va quedar molt clar. "Mica" funciona com un partitiu i és sempre invariable, mentre que "poc" varia en nombre d'acord amb el substantiu que modifica. A més, "mica" s'utilitza moltes vegades com una locució que s'ha tornat fixa: "Una mica *de* gràcia", per exemple.
> 
> No obstant haver entès tot em va sorgir un petit dubte: Podria dir, *un** poc d'aigua* (= una mica d'aigua)?



Hola i bon dia (encara que siguen les 16h. 48'):

Jo tampoc no diria _un poc d'aigua_, potser siga correcta però en llenguatge oral diria: una miqueta (mica) d'aigua (els valencians usem molt els diminutius)


----------



## Gamen

Moltes gràcies a tots per les detallades explicacions. Em va quedar molt clar.

Ernest: Molt bona l'explicació sobre les diferències entre les partícules pronominals ne i hi. Em va venir molt bé. Jo ja tenia una idea perquè en francès i en italià també existeixen, però em va servir per refrescar i reforçar els meus coneixements.


----------

